# Inner Glow sieht kacke aus



## EditableFlesh (27. März 2007)

hallo, schaut euch mal bitte diesen unproportionalen, unecht wirkenden Schaten an:





was kann man da besser machen? Hoffe ihr könnt helfen, muss es bis übermorgen fertig haben. Danke.
PS: Ich weiss, ist Illustrator, aber im Vektorprogramm-Forum schaut keiner nach.
PS2: irgendwie geht hier kein [img]-code...


----------



## TeQs (27. März 2007)

Du hoffst hier doch nicht ernsthaft auf Antwort, oder? Wenn sich im Photoshop Forum einer mit dem Illustrator auskennt, wird er auch im Illustrator Forum mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## EditableFlesh (27. März 2007)

nein, und dank dir auch hier nicht, da man vermutet, dass jemand mir geantwortet hat.

ausserdem sind die effekte ziemlich identisch bei den beiden programmen.


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. März 2007)

EditableFlesh hat gesagt.:


> PS: Ich weiss, ist Illustrator, aber im Vektorprogramm-Forum schaut keiner nach.



Tut mir Leid, aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. Ich könnte dir aus dem Stegreif mehr als eine handvoll kompetenter User nennen, die regelmäßig in das Vektor-Programme-Forum gucken. Da dein Anliegen, wie TeQs schon angemerkt hat, hier fehl am Platz ist, wird er auch dementsprechend Verschoben. Weiterhin würde ich dich bitten konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß-u. Kleinschreibung). Vielen Dank. 

Nun zur Frage: Könntest du evtl. genauer spezifizieren, was dir am Schatten nicht gefällt?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## EditableFlesh (28. März 2007)

hab festgestellt, dass im i-net groß/klein-schreibweise überflüssig ist, leistung und lesefluss sind nicht proportional zueinander.

am schatten gefällt mir nicht, das inner glow an jedem rand gleich viel durchsichtigkeit ansetzt; wenn dieser aber gerade eine kleine fläche umgibt, sollte inner glow kleiner, und der rand schärfer sein. natürlich kann man das machen, wenn man den schatten aufspaltet, aber dann sieht man ja die übergänge.


----------



## akrite (28. März 2007)

EditableFlesh hat gesagt.:


> hab festgestellt, dass im i-net groß/klein-schreibweise überflüssig ist, leistung und lesefluss sind nicht proportional zueinander.


....mag sein, aber es gehört HIER zur Netiquette ! Fast alle halten sich dran und wenn Du eine prof. Antwort haben willst ...


----------



## bluex (28. März 2007)

lol? Also ob ein Text nun im Internet, in ner Zeitung, oder einem Buch steht is doch föllig wurst was den Lesefluss angeht. Man hat uns in der Schule versucht die dt. Rechtschreibung beizubringen um gewisse Standarts beim Verfassen von Texten einzuhalten..... Da kann man ja auch gleich noch die Satzzeichen weglassen.....


----------



## EditableFlesh (28. März 2007)

ach, vielen dank für die hilfe ihr experten.
jetzt musste ich doch alles manuell machen. und für meinen schreibstil werde ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht rechtfertigen; ich benutze ihn schon seit jahren und werde ihn extra für dieses forum ganz bestimmt nicht ändern. zumahl ich ihn, da ihn sehr viele benutzen, als positives produkt der sprachen-/kulturvermischung ansehe, righty-right?

ach, und akrite - schau dir doch bitte mal deinen eigenen satz an: du kannst ja noch nicht mal einen klaren satztanfang und satzende zu formulieren und versuchst dich mit ausrufezeichen und großschreibweise wichtig zu machen. wenn dir einzig die tatsache nicht gefällt, dass ich hier neu bin dann kannst du dir, ... du weißt schon.


----------



## Maik (28. März 2007)

@EditableFlesh: Wenn du unsere Forenregeln nicht respektieren willst, ist das -ganz klar- deine freie Entscheidung. ;-]

Mit den Konsequenzen musst du dann aber auch leben.



			
				Netiquette Nr.15 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Unser Forum ist kein Chatroom. Kurz-Beiträge ("Ein-Zeilen Postings"), die einfach so ins Forum "geklatscht" werden, werden ohne Vorwarnung von einem Moderator oder Administrator gelöscht. Das gleiche gilt insbesondere für Beiträge, die in Rechtschreibung, Satzbau und Verständlichkeit nicht ein vernünftiges, allgemein übliches und altersgruppen-übergreifendes Niveau erfüllen. Jugendsprache, regional verbreitete Dialekte und *durchgehend kleingeschriebene Beiträge sind ebenfalls unerwünscht*. Mit anderen Worten: wer erfolgreich die im Deutsch-Unterricht erlernten Kenntnisse praxisnah auf unserem Forum anwenden kann, wird nicht mit dieser Regel in Konflikt kommen. *"Wiederholungstäter" werden, nachdem sie zuvor von einem Moderator auf die Mängel hingewiesen wurden, ggf. unbefristet gesperrt.*
> 
> 
> Quelle: http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


Deine aktive Teilnahme im Forum ist hiermit "manuell" beendet worden.


----------



## akrite (28. März 2007)

...wenn Du auch sonst sooo mit Leuten umgehst, von denen Du Hilfe erwartest, kannst Du glaube ich zumindest hier lange warten. Aber das ist ja Deine Entscheidung ;-)
Ich halte mich an die gegebenen Regeln und das schon seit Jahren !


----------

